# Favorite Freebies that surprised you



## AJHnob (Aug 19, 2020)

Hey everyone! What are your favorite library freebies that have wonderfully surprised you?


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 19, 2020)

As opposed to unsurprisingly useful ones, like SM Drums or Piano In 162 - first thing that comes to mind is Cinematique's Klang Hammered Violin.


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 19, 2020)

Not Kontakt Player, but AmpleSounds free Martin Guitar is fantastic:






amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net


----------



## angeruroth (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember Major7th's KMG7 being a nice surprise.
Some Korean instruments from the GUGAK project are quite good, Wavesfactory's Typewriter, lots of unexpected gems in the pianobook... LOL, my list could be endless 'cause I like to try things and interesting textures can make me smile.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm not sure if this thread is about Kontakt Player freebies which are quite rare, or about Kontakt freebies in general. All the same, here are some of my all-time favorites:


Clara's Vocal Library (unfortunately no longer available for download)
Pocket Blakus (a rough diamond with its charms)
Caleidoscope by Soundethers (some of its sounds can even rival Stephenson Steam Band)
Quarantine Piano from Pianobook (perhaps a most comprehensive and diverse piano library there)
Upright Felt Piano from Westwood (has multiple mics positions and options not often seen in a freebie)

These come to my mind first, but there are plenty of others. My personal favorite source of free Kontakt libraries is definitely Pianobook these days.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 19, 2020)

Spitfire Scary Strings, and Jasper Blunk's original "Angry Brass" freebie.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2020)

Spitfire Audio's LAB Free Instruments : The Charango , and the Mandolin


----------



## Aceituna (Aug 19, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Spitfire Audio's LAB Free Instruments : The Charango , and the Mandolin



LABS.


----------



## MSutherlandComp (Aug 19, 2020)

ProjectSAM’s The Free Orchestra has quite a few hidden gems, as well as aleatoric effects etc.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Aug 19, 2020)

*ML Brass* probably, especially for such a simple patch. The way the long notes move around remind me of Blunk's "Active-Bow" concept, it can bring life to lines when you layer it in


----------



## Fleer (Aug 19, 2020)

LABS. Hell yeah.


----------



## darcvision (Aug 19, 2020)

engine artist library for engine 2 you got ancient persia, epic world, forest kingdom 2, ethnic instrument, and some synth. its really amazing library i've used for creating soundscape/drone/ambient music, also there are some synth and ethnic instruments, but its very limited.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 19, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Spitfire Scary Strings, and Jasper Blunk's original "Angry Brass" freebie.


I came here to say angry brass


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Aug 19, 2020)

Few people will know or remember, but there's a very old and amazing percussion library called G-Town by Tobias Marberger. One of the best freebies ever!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2020)

Performance Samples had a Free Solo Violin Legato, but it's no longer available at their website. It's a very good sounding legato violin. 

Here is the old thread on this forum discussing it. 

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/performance-samples-free-legato-violin.62297/


----------



## storyteller (Aug 19, 2020)

*Not a sample library, but a plugin well worth getting...*

Wave Arts Tube Saturation/Preamp plugin (their first version). It was originally their premium massive-CPU-hogging saturation plugin until their more recent cpu-friendly version was released. So great though!


----------



## CGR (Aug 19, 2020)

Pretty sure this was originally a free download, but at $14.95 it's almost free for what you get:






Signor Paganini Solo Violin - String Instruments - Virtual Instruments


<p>Inspired by virtuoso violinists of the past, <em>Signor Paganini</em> is the ultimate Solo Violin spiccato/staccato library. Designed by Emmy Award-Winning composer, Garth Neustadter, <em>Signor Paganini</em> defines a new level of realism in virtual s




simplesamsamples.com


----------



## bill5 (Aug 19, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm not sure if this thread is about Kontakt Player freebies which are quite rare, or about Kontakt freebies in general.


? Why do you think it's about Kontakt at all? The topic is "favorite freebies that surprised you." Presumably freebie samples since it's in that are of the site.

I would say anything by Amplesounds that's free for starters. MT Power Drum Kit is another. Also while very limited, IMO the quality of the DVS Sax is quite respectable.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 19, 2020)

Arcane from Embertone!

@Embertone Any chance of making a full fledged horror library? I absolutely LOVE that "dungeon" patch!


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 19, 2020)

NoamL said:


> Spitfire Scary Strings



Hell yes!!!


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Aug 19, 2020)

Aside from obvious choices like the LABS stuff, I've had a lot of fun with Embertone's "The Kitchen" and the 8Dio ASMR pack, I love little clicks and clacks. Impact Soundworks' "Super Audio Boy" is easily one of the best chiptune synths I've found. Someone else mentioned the CATSNU Gugak stuff and I'd like to second that, it's also the only place I've ever seen some of those instruments.

On the plug-in side of things, Polyverse Wider has been very useful for me and it should go without saying that OTT, iZotope Vinyl, and the free Valhalla stuff are must haves!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 19, 2020)

I just discovered u-he's free Tyrell synth and am having a blast with it!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

I must say Sennheiser’s Drum Mic’A. I mean it’s got this whole damn drums with Neumann Mics. I repeat.....Neumann Mics. That was the first library I got after installing Kontakt & to my surprise it runs in the Player version. How the hell can you get a library like that?.

Another one is VSCO by Versilian?

I knew that Spitfire was gonna come up with the Discover I wasn’t much excited but when I listened to the samples, I thought it was really really good for a freebie. I mean the whole damn Orchestra & it’s not just an Orchestra but BBCSO. Get it in your damn list. On top of it, you don’t need Kontakt. I don’t like most of their libraries but you gotta admit what they’re doing is really really good & it’s helping many musicians out there & I support that. + for LABS. I love the Scary Strings. I always love the Scores of Images, Insidious & it’s sequels & who can forget The Conjuring & it’s sequel.

To me the most surprising even now is RRA’s Palette Primary Colors, in terms of quality. Yes there are no legatos for sure but it can pass beautifully just with the in built reverb. I think these are really really must for every musician who wanna delve deep into into the VIs.
Apart from the above, add Intimate Strings Lite by Embertone, + for Angry Brass, few of the Soniccoutures. Oh and Keepforest’s Ferrum Free & that’s for the Player.
Do you know the Leeds Organ that’s free? OMG I really can’t believe that’s free. Look at the Quality & it’s Film ready. I also heard composers used it in various projects. I mean what is that? Very very Beautiful.

+ to Ample Sounds & PSAMs The Free Orchestra. If plugins count, Vixen go’s Marvel Eq right? & their Span. Oh how can I forget IZotope’s Vinyl & the Ozone Imager. Have you heard about MeldaProductions free stuff. Look for their stuff. Anybody said Komplete start? I think there still many more around.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I just discovered u-he's free Tyrell synth and am having a blast with it!


I like u-he stuff.


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> I like u-he stuff.


I will probably crack and buy Diva soon. Damn you, clever freebie marketing!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

Their Zebralette. Oh 8Dios Songwriting Guitar that’s a damn good library check that out.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> I will probably crack and buy Diva soon. Damn you, clever freebie marketing!


Lol!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

Is it true that Nucleus lite going free soon? And they’re gonna call it Nucleus LE. I think that move is coz either Spitfire giving Discover & RRA’s Primary Colors. I think this whole damn complete Orchestra Free thing started with RRA? Please correct me &/or let me know any thing before that.


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Please correct me &/or let me know any thing before that.


Sonatina was the granddaddy of free orchestras, I guess.


----------



## AJHnob (Aug 20, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ? Why do you think it's about Kontakt at all? The topic is "favorite freebies that surprised you." Presumably freebie samples since it's in that are of the site.
> 
> I would say anything by Amplesounds that's free for starters. MT Power Drum Kit is another. Also while very limited, IMO the quality of the DVS Sax is quite respectable.



I had originally written "favorite kontakt freebies" but realized afterwards that I didn't just want to limit it to the Kontakt player so I went back and changed it.
I've never heard of Amplesounds. Thanks for sharing. I'll have to co check out their website!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> Sonatina was the granddaddy of free orchestras, I guess.


That I forgot yes. Thanks. I figured out there are literally many VIs out there which are really free.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 20, 2020)

bill5 said:


> ? Why do you think it's about Kontakt at all? The topic is "favorite freebies that surprised you."



As the OT wrote afterward, the thread was about Kontakt freebies in the beginning.

If the selection is expanded to the free music production software in general, my first vote would likely go to LABS but only in this new incarnation. The LABS series for Kontakt originally bore the title of "free samples" and there were such from SA standpoint, but they did require a mandatory donation (albeit to a great cause). That is why I never listed them under "freebies" in my book.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 20, 2020)

Fluffy Audio's Haunted Choir, though limited in arts, is very effective for choral pad/underscores:









Haunted choir


Visit the post for more.




www.fluffyaudio.com


----------



## Anders Wall (Aug 20, 2020)

LABS
@Spitfire Team
Please bring back the Harp (!!!)

There’s also plenty of gems on the pianobook page.
...and on the Native Instruments site.

not a freebie (but still) @rottoy had a really affordable violin way back when.
I USE IT IN EVERY PRODUCTION
Please bring it back 
For the swedes listen to any episode of Mysteriet på Barnkanalen for the violin. Best spent $$$ ever.

/Anders
edit @soniccouture has some great freebies, not sure if they come as a bonus when you buy a product. Nevertheless they are great


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 20, 2020)

poetd said:


> Not sure if works for Kontakt-Player but was totally stoked when I found my home City's utterly gorgeous Town Hall organ had been sampled and is available free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Used to have this, but lost track of it somehow including the library maker/name... good synchronicity! Thanks!


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 20, 2020)

I've gathered lots of freebies over the years. The vast majority end up being discarded, but a few have earned a permanent place in my plugin lineup:

- Acustica Coral Bax-ter EQ
- Dragonfly reverbs
- Tokyo Dawn free EQs
- Voxengo SPAN
- Alex Hilton A1StereoControl
- ADSR Sample Manager


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

poetd said:


> Not sure if works for Kontakt-Player but was totally stoked when I found my home City's utterly gorgeous Town Hall organ had been sampled and is available free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this exactly what I mentioned. Leeds Organ. Although I forgot it’s from Samplephonics ! It’s Leeds Town Hall Organ. I still wonder how’s that a freebie. I mean people would really easily a $50. Love that sound.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I've gathered lots of freebies over the years. The vast majority end up being discarded, but a few have earned a permanent place in my plugin lineup:
> 
> - Acustica Coral Bax-ter EQ
> - Dragonfly reverbs
> ...


I guess people do use Tokyo Dawn & Voxengo. I love their Marvel G EQ or just EQ?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

poetd said:


> I love though that they made it free because all the people that helped them make it gave their time for free so was the right thing to do.



Exactly!


----------



## anjwilson (Aug 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Now this exactly what I mentioned. Leeds Organ. Although I forgot it’s from Samplephonics ! It’s Leeds Town Hall Organ. I still wonder how’s that a freebie. I mean people would really easily a $50. Love that sound.



The six combinations that are available on the Leeds organ are excellent. For weirdos like me that actually want to play the organ -- individual stops, pedals, and all -- Piotr Grabowski has many free organs with individually recorded stops for GrandOrgue. I love the Freisach, the St. John Cantius of Krakow is highly regarded, and the Giubasco is really nice if you're on a laptop or light system. (https://piotrgrabowski.pl/instruments/)


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

anjwilson said:


> The six combinations that are available on the Leeds organ are excellent. For weirdos like me that actually want to play the organ -- individual stops, pedals, and all -- Piotr Grabowski has many free organs with individually recorded stops for GrandOrgue. I love the Freisach, the St. John Cantius of Krakow is highly regarded, and the Giubasco is really nice if you're on a laptop or light system. (https://piotrgrabowski.pl/instruments/)


Oh! Thanks for that.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

anjwilson said:


> The six combinations that are available on the Leeds organ are excellent. For weirdos like me that actually want to play the organ -- individual stops, pedals, and all -- Piotr Grabowski has many free organs with individually recorded stops for GrandOrgue. I love the Freisach, the St. John Cantius of Krakow is highly regarded, and the Giubasco is really nice if you're on a laptop or light system. (https://piotrgrabowski.pl/instruments/)


Holy crap! Those all are free. Well most of those. Thanks.


----------



## Simon Schrenk (Aug 20, 2020)

Native Instrument had a blog about some freebies some weeks ago.








5 free orchestral scoring libraries for KONTAKT | Native Instruments Blog


Give your tracks a cinematic lift without spending a cent in these free orchestral KONTAKT instruments.




blog.native-instruments.com


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

Did PSAM done with The Free Orchestra? That is it? No more new from them to this edition or may be no more free stuff from them?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> Native Instrument had a blog about some freebies some weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 20, 2020)

ProjectSAM's free orchestra is crazy good for being free!


----------



## cug (Aug 20, 2020)

Sonic Atoms Novel Piano has recently become my favorite muted piano. I'm using it more than felt pianos that I purchased because it sits better in the mix. The only downside was having to install the free Halion Sonic SE3 player but it wasn't too tricky and it was worth it. 









Novel Piano - Sonic Atoms


Soft and delicate upright piano sample library. Free instrument for Halion Sonic SE




sonicatoms.com





I've also found good uses for Strezov Thunder XM3 Taiko.


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 20, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> I've gathered lots of freebies over the years. The vast majority end up being discarded, but a few have earned a permanent place in my plugin lineup:
> 
> - Acustica Coral Bax-ter EQ
> - Dragonfly reverbs
> ...


If we're talking effects, then my list is:
Toyko Dawn compressors
ToolChain (for the EngineersFilter highpass)
A1Stereo Control
Voxengo Overtone GEQ

Little utility stuff that's super-useful.

And then there are IRs... theoretically got lots, but really only use the Bricasti IRs from Samplicity and some microphone in front of an Ampeg 8x10 which does a good job of eating the treble.


----------



## Michayl Asaph (Aug 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Is it true that Nucleus lite going free soon? And they’re gonna call it Nucleus LE. I think that move is coz either Spitfire giving Discover & RRA’s Primary Colors. I think this whole damn complete Orchestra Free thing started with RRA? Please correct me &/or let me know any thing before that.


Free?!?!?! That would be great! Has anyone else heard anything about this? Nucleus lite going free soon....


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 20, 2020)

First two older VSTs which are still usefull (but only 32bit, so they might not work on some DAWs):

Redtron SE, a free Mellotron
https://vst4free.com/plugin/2452/
ORGANized Trio, still my go-to B3 (until I get a good deal on the IK B3-X - no the curren group buy is useless for me, I only want the B3-X). Much better than the NI vintage organs.
https://vst4free.com/plugin/283/
And as a free synth I love Surge (still actively developed and open source)








Surge


Surge is an open source digital synthesizer.




surge-synthesizer.github.io





I wonder why it's hardly mentioned here. Often when I look for synth lead, pad or bass sound I feel like I should be using one of the Reaktor synths that come with Komplete, and if I don't find anything after 30mins of trying different presets of different ensembles, I end up loading surge and finding a sound that makes me happy. (I don't want to bash Reaktor here - Monark, Lazerbass and Newscool are awesome.)

So maybe I should do a cover of Jonas Salvadors "The Awakening" using these 3 VSTs. I'll find most of the orchestral instruments in the Mellotron


----------



## h.s.j.e (Aug 20, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> And as a free synth I love Surge (still actively developed and open source)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surge is incredible. Really, really nice.


----------



## DSmolken (Aug 20, 2020)

There might be 64-bit alternatives to the Redtron, unless it's a different set of samples than most free Mellotrons, which use the Taijiguy samples. I know Sforzatron is those and it works in the 64-bit Sforzando.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 20, 2020)

Great thread this one is. Thanks, OP!


----------



## bill5 (Aug 20, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Great thread this one is.


Thank you Yoda. 

My list:

- TDR Nova EQ
- Voxengo Old Skool Reverb
- Any and all u-he free soft synths
- MT Power Drum Kit
- Blue Cat bundle (effects)
- DVS Sax
- ob xd oberheim synth
- Full Bucket 3200, 3300 synths 
- Minimogue (Moog synth)


----------



## philtsai (Aug 20, 2020)

Brass from The Alpine Project is so good, they are small but sounds nice, the legato and RR scripts is so wonderful.
https://alpineproject.wixsite.com/main/brasscollection (The Alpine Project)
https://alpineproject.wixsite.com/main/brasscollection


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

cug said:


> Sonic Atoms Novel Piano has recently become my favorite muted piano. I'm using it more than felt pianos that I purchased because it sits better in the mix. The only downside was having to install the free Halion Sonic SE3 player but it wasn't too tricky and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I installed & uninstalled as well coz of less ram. Otherwise yes that’s worth having.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

Michayl Asaph said:


> Free?!?!?! That would be great! Has anyone else heard anything about this? Nucleus lite going free soon....


That’s what I heard & I heard that it’ll be called Nucleus LE. I don’t how much of true is that.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 20, 2020)

FlyingAndi said:


> First two older VSTs which are still usefull (but only 32bit, so they might not work on some DAWs):
> 
> Redtron SE, a free Mellotron
> https://vst4free.com/plugin/2452/
> ...


What all the time keeps me wondering is that often people don’t look at the synths they have in their own DAWs & rather spend really a good amount of money on the new ones. I am not saying it’s wrong. If you’re looking at Analog Brass & Winds from Output that’s ok understandable but for other stuff, you Really Really don’t have to buy coz there’s more than enough already in your DAW, well most of them. Although I heard Reaper won’t come with this stuff but please correct me if it does. And if it does, that should be fine and/or if still you wanna but, go ahead spend like hardly what $50 & not more than that coz you really wonder how much that’s there in what you got. And once in a while or forever you have this free stuff & it’s going & going just like Output Signal Free, Dronar Free, some of the u-he stuff & you dig out & trust me, you’ll be really really and really tired just to use few hundred patches in any of these kinda things. On top of it you can do a million things within these things.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 20, 2020)

Crowdsamples - 1930's Strings

The sample failed funding, but the demo provided is a limited area, but it is good.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 20, 2020)

I use Spitfire LABS' soft piano a lot. I have the free one but really, I just use the Kontakt one that cost me $3. SonicCouture's free with purchase items are great - especially the Estey Organ, though I think they may be charging for it now? The Alpine Flute sounds really great for a freebie.


----------



## filipjonathan (Aug 20, 2020)

Blakus pocket cello. I actually preferred to use it over some payed libraries. And it's very simple but sounds beautiful.


----------



## philtsai (Aug 20, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> That’s what I heard & I heard that it’ll be called Nucleus LE. I don’t how much of true is that.


I bought Nucleus LE this year early, never heard about the free edition.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 21, 2020)

I was also pleasantly surprised by 8dio's "On The House" initiative. I'm finding (tonal) percussion libraries that are part of this especially gorgeous and useful. I'm not too thrilled by the community-driven series though; there are some useful sounds there, but IMO too much content that isn't the most efficiently organized.

I think that the best Kontakt freebies are those "from composers to composers" like Pianobook and Spitfire Labs, but also the (rare) cases when developers are giving away something that will or used to be commercial, but without any catches and limits. Here are some of those cases I remember (not exclusive to Kontakt libraries):


Synths I & II by Karanyi Sounds (were free thanks to Audio Plugin Deals)
Bowed Glass Clouds by Riot Audio (same as above + VSTBuzz deal)
Celestial Vocals: Ceres by Auddict (not sure if it's still available)
Epic Babies by Pulsesetter Sounds (thanks to APD)
Mechaniano by Atom Hub (free for members of Kontakt Hub, otherwise 5$)
Replika, Phasis, Raum and other Christmas gifts from Native Instruments
Valhalla Space Modulator by Valhalla DSP (now free; in the past, you had to make a purchase to get it)
Little Altair Boy, Little Plate, Sie-Q and Tremolator by Soundtoys could be had for free in the past years


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Aug 21, 2020)

cug said:


> Sonic Atoms Novel Piano has recently become my favorite muted piano. I'm using it more than felt pianos that I purchased because it sits better in the mix. The only downside was having to install the free Halion Sonic SE3 player but it wasn't too tricky and it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so cool. I'm so glad you like it


----------



## philtsai (Aug 21, 2020)

IdealSequenceG said:


> Crowdsamples - 1930's Strings
> 
> The sample failed funding, but the demo provided is a limited area, but it is good.



Oh, thanks! Downloaded it, but it only has a little notes...


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 21, 2020)

Would any one mind if I ask to download or at least check the samples of the Songwriting Guitar which is free On the House on 8Dio? Oh also the Post Apocalyptic Guitar too. That’s free too. This one coz it’s actually confusing on the website if it’s kinda phrase based or something. Thanks.


----------



## rudi (Aug 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I use Spitfire LABS' soft piano a lot. I have the free one but really, I just use the Kontakt one that cost me $3.


Is the Kontakt version still available? I couldn't find it on their website.


----------



## evilantal (Aug 21, 2020)

ARC String Textures is now free on Pianobook 




__





String Textures – pianobook







www.pianobook.co.uk


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 21, 2020)

rudi said:


> Is the Kontakt version still available? I couldn't find it on their website.



I don't think so.


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 21, 2020)

Some more free options in this:









5 free KONTAKT instruments for cinematic scoring | Native Instruments Blog


From orchestral instruments to atmospheric percussion, here’s everything you need for your next soundtrack.




blog.native-instruments.com


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 21, 2020)

rudi said:


> Is the Kontakt version still available? I couldn't find it on their website.


No. They phased them out maybe a year or two ago. Right before they went away, they had a last sale of 10 pounds for the whole thing. I don't think everything has made it into the Spitfire Player, but they have added new LABS.


----------



## Terry93D (Aug 21, 2020)

The VL-122, a physically modeled emulation of the electro-mechanical Hammond L-122 spinet organ. It's a different sound from the classic console organ sound but it's equally lovely in its own right. (Reminds me, I should get Jbridge soon, as it's 32-bit only and I'd very much like to use it regardless.)


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 21, 2020)

rudi said:


> Is the Kontakt version still available? I couldn't find it on their website.



I must say that I still prefer using Soft Piano in a Kontakt form as well as some of my other Spitfire Labs favorites like Scary Strings, Dulcimer, Mandolin, Iron Drum, Soft Vibes, etc. I'm not overly fond of the new player, especially if I can use Kontakt instead, though I'm trying to give it a chance primarily because of new interesting LABS releases that weren't available before. I've also noticed that they've included additional content in some of the re-released LABS titles (if I'm not mistaken).


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 21, 2020)

Already three years old:





"Crucible" - Church Organ Freebie


Hey Composers out there, this is my first attempt to create a VI, a Church Organ. This is a free Kontakt instrument, if you are not interested in the background story, just scroll down to the download Link;) „Behind the VI“ A few months ago I was very curious how I can create my own sample...




vi-control.net


----------



## rudi (Aug 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> No. They phased them out maybe a year or two ago. Right before they went away, they had a last sale of 10 pounds for the whole thing. I don't think everything has made it into the Spitfire Player, but they have added new LABS.


Thanks for the info - shame I missed it, it would have been nice to have it as a Kontakt instrument.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 21, 2020)

Simon Schrenk said:


> Native Instrument had a blog about some freebies some weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man, those Sonuscore free patches are TERRIFIC. I used them a lot when I was first getting into orchestral libraries.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 22, 2020)

Speaking of pleasant surprises and the Spitfire Labs program, I was quite happy whenever they've released a completely free Kontakt instrument - without the mandatory donation (don't get me wrong here, the cause was just and noble). The most interesting of those for me is Keyed Glock that SA released a couple of years back, during BF fever. Really delicately sampled and a nice original instrument, too.

As I wrote before, it is also great that they added some new content to a few of the re-released LABS instruments. For example, I'm pretty sure there are some new patches available in the new versions of Piano Pads, Tundra Atmos, and London Atmos (although I don't have a Kontakt version of the last two).

Finally, it was quite an interesting move that SA made some previously commercial products "free" thanks to LABS. If I'm not mistaken, the Plucked Grand was initially made during the Orchestral Grand recording sessions and it used to be a part of the Definitive series. They've later discontinued the commercial version and made it a part of Spitfire Labs, making it perhaps the most attractive Labs title as it was recorded at AIR.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 22, 2020)

Let me just say this... Leeds Town Hall Organ!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Oh, man, those Sonuscore free patches are TERRIFIC. I used them a lot when I was first getting into orchestral libraries.


Are those Strings chords from Sonuscore really any good?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I use Spitfire LABS' soft piano a lot. I have the free one but really, I just use the Kontakt one that cost me $3. SonicCouture's free with purchase items are great - especially the Estey Organ, though I think they may be charging for it now? The Alpine Flute sounds really great for a freebie.


The Alpine Flute’s really that good? I mean it’s got no legatos right? Anything else that’s good from them ? For commercial works?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 22, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> The Alpine Flute’s really that good? I mean it’s got no legatos right?


It's got SIPS, which is a scripted legato.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> It's got SIPS, which is a scripted legato.


Thanks & what is WIPS?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 22, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Thanks & what is WIPS?


WIPS and SIPS are both free legato scripts developed by the esteemed and erstwhile VI-C member Big Bob. The "W" in WIPS is for winds and "S" is for strings (although Alpine's flute actually uses SIPS). You can use the search function to find out more in older posts. Also, you can check out the Kontakt Scripting subforum. 😎


----------



## VMC (Aug 22, 2020)

Do you know that Waves HComp is Free for a limited time, from Reason Studios? When you add the product, apply code FREECOMP. Check it.

VMC


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 22, 2020)

Another one that I use all the time, Wavesfactory music box:


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 22, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> Are those Strings chords from Sonuscore really any good?



Yeah, they're nice! Maybe think of them as analogous to the ProjectSAM Free Orchestra patches -- they do one thing well, and they're free.


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 22, 2020)

Oh, another one, if no one has mentioned it -- this Strezov freebie duduk is terrific:









BALKAN Ethnic Orchestra Duduk Freebie


The online library for premium sound samples




www.strezov-sampling.com





Not sure if that's really a "surprise" (Strezov is great), but I was amazed what a nice little instrument it is for a giveaway.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 22, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> The Alpine Flute’s really that good? I mean it’s got no legatos right? Anything else that’s good from them ? For commercial works?


I just like that it sounds like a real flute, rather than a synth flute like some other more expensive libraries.


----------



## philtsai (Aug 22, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> The Alpine Flute’s really that good? I mean it’s got no legatos right? Anything else that’s good from them ? For commercial works?


He tweaked the legato and RR scripts, and made it more realistic.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Aug 22, 2020)

Here is my list of great freebies (by category):

*Accordion: *Pianobook Mum's Accordion
*Brass* *(solo):* Ivy Audio Carpenter Trombone
*Brass (Ensemble):* Jasper Blunk Angry Brass
*Guitar:* Indiginus Free Pack, Amplesound Guitar, Xperimenta Acoustic Guitar
*Harp:* Ethereal Winds Harp, Pianobook Closet Harp (add reverb), Performance Samples River Harp
*Choir:* Pianobook Micah's Choir
*Pads: *99 Sounds Project Exodus, Artvera Exposure
*Percussion (fun):* Embertone Body Percussion
*Percussion (Orchestra): *Project Sam Free Pack, Ecliptia Audio Vita Solo, Project Sam Free Pack Power Strike
*Piano*: Pianobook Sol's Piano
*Organ*: Leeds Town Hall Organ
*Strings*: Sonuscore Free Sustained Strings, Performance Samples Solo Violin Legato, Project Sam Free Pack Sordino Violins
*Synths*: Hollow Sun Freepack
*Synth Orchestra:* Indiginus Copernicus
*Woodwinds:* Alpine series

Some of these freebies are offered by small developers. Consider supporting them by purchasing one of their paid products.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## bill5 (Aug 22, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Oh, another one, if no one has mentioned it -- this Strezov freebie duduk is terrific:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The instrument might be a nice little thing but I'll never know because their install process isn't; it's insanely bad. First you have to register an account and sign in...then you can download, right? Nah...then you have to download a separate installer app. And 200 MB seemed rather excessive for such a simple function but OK whatever. Then as is my M.O., I virus scanned it...or should I say started to. I never finished because I finally gave up when I saw it read "67,000 files scanned" and was still going. *67,000.* Are you kidding me? I've installed entire orchestral libraries that had (far) fewer files.

Anyone who got past all this gets my applause for their patience. (Or if you figured it was safe and just installed it without scanning, my bravery award)


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 22, 2020)

bill5 said:


> The instrument might be a nice little thing but I'll never know because their install process isn't; it's insanely bad. First you have to register an account and sign in...then you can download, right? Nah...then you have to download a separate installer app. And 200 MB seemed rather excessive for such a simple function but OK whatever. Then as is my M.O., I virus scanned it...or should I say started to. I never finished because I finally gave up when I saw it read "67,000 files scanned" and was still going. *67,000.* Are you kidding me? I've installed entire orchestral libraries that had (far) fewer files.
> 
> Anyone who got past all this gets my applause for their patience. (Or if you figured it was safe and just installed it without scanning, my bravery award)



Mmmm.... I think your virus scanner may have been on the fritz. I just checked the folder on my drive; there are 68 .wav files, plus the .nki and .nkc and .nkr files. So... 71?


----------



## bill5 (Aug 22, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> Here is my list of great freebies (by category):
> 
> *Accordion: *Pianobook Mum's Accordion
> *Brass* *(solo):* Ivy Audio Carpenter Trombone
> ...


Nice list; I have tried a few of these, I'll have to check the rest (yeah just what I need more plugins!). PS on the Indiginus Copernicus, they don't show it under their Freebies page, but it is "hidden" here and says "limited time only"....https://www.indiginus.com/copernicus.html


----------



## bill5 (Aug 22, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Mmmm.... I think your virus scanner may have been on the fritz. I just checked the folder on my drive; there are 68 .wav files, plus the .nki and .nkc and .nkr files. So... 71?


I'm not talking about the instrument, but the downloader app (called "Strezov_Sampling_Downloader_v0_9_7.msi"). I did try to run it again and quit after a mere 10,000 files were scanned. I'll ping them, maybe they've heard of this before and have some insight...either as a glitch or "oh no worries, it stops at about 100,000" lol


----------



## Locks (Aug 22, 2020)

VMC said:


> Do you know that Waves HComp is Free for a limited time, from Reason Studios? When you add the product, apply code FREECOMP. Check it.
> 
> VMC


Score! Thank you.


----------



## Fleer (Aug 22, 2020)

VMC said:


> Do you know that Waves HComp is Free for a limited time, from Reason Studios? When you add the product, apply code FREECOMP. Check it.
> 
> VMC


MaxxVolume as well: https://www.waves.com/account/maxxvolume-free


----------



## Brian99 (Aug 22, 2020)

I really like the tone of the free vibraphone from Splash Sound.









Concert Vibraphone | KONTAKT


FREE Concert Vibraphone sample library for KONTAKT




www.splashsound.org


----------



## VMC (Aug 22, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> WIPS and SIPS are both free legato scripts developed by the esteemed and erstwhile VI-C member Big Bob. The "W" in WIPS is for winds and "S" is for strings (although Alpine's flute actually uses SIPS). You can use the search function to find out more in older posts. Also, you can check out the Kontakt Scripting subforum. 😎



Thanks for that.

VMC


----------



## VMC (Aug 22, 2020)

ScarletJerry said:


> Here is my list of great freebies (by category):
> 
> *Accordion: *Pianobook Mum's Accordion
> *Brass* *(solo):* Ivy Audio Carpenter Trombone
> ...



It’s a pretty damn good to see such a list. I think it’s much helpful for who are digging in.

VMC


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> WIPS and SIPS are both free legato scripts developed by the esteemed and erstwhile VI-C member Big Bob. The "W" in WIPS is for winds and "S" is for strings (although Alpine's flute actually uses SIPS). You can use the search function to find out more in older posts. Also, you can check out the Kontakt Scripting subforum. 😎



That’s cool! Or not?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Yeah, they're nice! Maybe think of them as analogous to the ProjectSAM Free Orchestra patches -- they do one thing well, and they're free.


What you mean analogous? I am not asking the wiki word but what you actually mean by that? Or is it like analog clone to it?
Won’t it sound as good as the paid ones? I see you mentioned nice but may be.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I just like that it sounds like a real flute, rather than a synth flute like some other more expensive libraries.


That’s very nice to know @dzilizzi . Thanks & well they did record with a real flautist so yea, how can that be synth. You’re right!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 22, 2020)

philtsai said:


> He tweaked the legato and RR scripts, and made it more realistic.


Cool!


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 23, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> What you mean analogous? I am not asking the wiki word but what you actually mean by that? Or is it like analog clone to it?
> Won’t it sound as good as the paid ones? I see you mentioned nice but may be.



I'm not really sure what you're asking, but you could certainly just download them yourself and find out! They are, after all, free.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 23, 2020)

VSriHarsha said:


> That’s very nice to know @dzilizzi . Thanks & well they did record with a real flautist so yea, how can that be synth. You’re right!


Unfortunately, I've found it takes very little to make most VI's sound synthy. Or, in the case of woodwinds, like a pipe organ. So when a VI doesn't take much work to sound real, I am happy.


----------



## HeliaVox (Aug 23, 2020)

David Hillowitz has some really fun samples over on his website.









Shop - decent|SAMPLES







www.decentsamples.com





His YouTube channel is pretty nifty, too.









David Hilowitz Music


Music Creation Tutorials




www.youtube.com


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Unfortunately, I've found it takes very little to make most VI's sound synthy. Or, in the case of woodwinds, like a pipe organ. So when a VI doesn't take much work to sound real, I am happy.


Exactly!


----------



## skythemusic (Aug 26, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> I'm not sure if this thread is about Kontakt Player freebies which are quite rare, or about Kontakt freebies in general. All the same, here are some of my all-time favorites:
> 
> 
> Clara's Vocal Library (unfortunately no longer available for download)
> ...



Wow, thanks for the pianobook recommendation, that is like a treasure trove!!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Aug 26, 2020)

Squeaky Chair and Sea Trumpets - both unique libraries! 






Free Stuff! – Tangent Edge Instruments







tangentedgeinstruments.com


----------



## bill5 (Aug 26, 2020)

No one has mentioned Delay Lama? Seriously?


----------



## bill5 (Dec 15, 2020)

bump for the halibut.


----------



## philtsai (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, seems like The Alpine Project is gonna be updated in 2020. The offical website is changed.
The Alpine Project


----------



## Kirk1701 (Dec 15, 2020)

philtsai said:


> Well, seems like The Alpine Project is gonna be updated in 2020. The offical website is changed.
> The Alpine Project



This is good news. Such a valuable resource. I like that they're focusing on solo instruments. These can be the most difficult to code into a library, hence their high price.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 16, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> This is good news. Such a valuable resource. I like that they're focusing on solo instruments. These can be the most difficult to code into a library, hence their high price.


I got a chance to play with the beta version of the new woodwinds, and was extremely impressed for free instruments.


----------



## philtsai (Dec 16, 2020)

h.s.j.e said:


> I got a chance to play with the beta version of the new woodwinds, and was extremely impressed for free instruments.


Wow, amazing. How to get the beta version?


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 16, 2020)

philtsai said:


> Wow, amazing. How to get the beta version?


I just happened to be in a conversation on here about woodwind libraries, and Noah offered it. I don’t know if it’s still possible, especially as he’s gearing up for general release.


----------



## philtsai (Dec 16, 2020)

h.s.j.e said:


> I just happened to be in a conversation on here about woodwind libraries, and Noah offered it. I don’t know if it’s still possible, especially as he’s gearing up for general release.


OK, thanks. Did he just remake the woodwinds section or the whole library?


----------



## h.s.j.e (Dec 16, 2020)

philtsai said:


> OK, thanks. Did he just remake the woodwinds section or the whole library?


I assume the whole library, although I’ve only used a beta version of the woodwinds.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Dec 16, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> This is good news. Such a valuable resource. I like that they're focusing on solo instruments. These can be the most difficult to code into a library, hence their high price.


What still a mystery to me is that were those samples actually performed by musicians or made using some ultra polished orchestral synths. I sometimes think like I knew the answer but mostly am not sure.


----------



## bill5 (Dec 16, 2020)

If that thing is or can be truly good, not just "good for free," that would be gold.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Jan 2, 2021)

I was setting up a new computer for my teenage son for Christmas and he has recently taken an interest in learning piano/keyboards so I installed a Cakewalk, KOMPLETE Start, HALion Sonic SE and a bunch of freebie libraries and VSTs (I have a ton of libraries and VSTs, but unfortunately, licenses don't allow me to put them on his machine, so I'm starting him out with a bunch of freebies). I started playing with one of the libraries, which I didn't install on my own computer -- and I completely fell in love with the library, Sonic Atoms' free Novel Piano. I have A LOT of piano libraries, but this free one -- and the various patches -- completely won me over. 

To respond to bill5's above post, after playing the various patches of this library for around 15 or so minutes, I absolutely would have paid for it and been a very happy customer. It's not a deep sampled library, but it sounds fantastic. If Sonic Atoms' creates a more deeply sampled version with additional patches, I absolutely would buy it. Novel Piano is a beautiful library that I am absolutely going to use and it's much more than "good for free" -- it's a beautiful sample library whether it's paid or free. 









Novel Piano - Sonic Atoms


Soft and delicate upright piano sample library. Free instrument for Halion Sonic SE




sonicatoms.com


----------

